# New holland and bel air



## chris1237 (Apr 23, 2006)

Any one doing one of these? 
I plan to do New holland not sure about bel air. New holland was a lot of last year when I did the kids q. Not going to do the kids again since last year there was a fair amount of kids whos parents were doing most of cooking. Also I dont have enough time just  like last year to prep, set up, fire up the pit and cook my meat. I think the reason they only give you 8-9 hours is i guess they think most kids are going are grill their meats. So this year i am going to compeat with the big boys. Most likely going to get my a$$ woped still should fun.
Aint sure if i am going to do bel air yet. 

Here is a link to New Holland
http://www.nhsummerfest.org/

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll bet $ you will be right up there with some of the big boys Chris! Good luck!


----------

